# Conch Charter BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

just returned from the BVI''s 
When time allows I will post a trip report.
We had the best time of our lives and just wanted to say Thanks to CONCH Charter in Roadtown for a great boat and a superb service. These guys are awesome. 

Considering the super sweet deal we got from them on a 37 foot Lagoon ( 8 people ) for 16 days ( 2800.00 )we almost expected to get second class treatment. Wow, we were in for a very positive surprise. 

Again, the attitude of EVERY Conch employee and the owner as well is truly exceptional.

THANKS 
we will be back

Thorsten and the rest of the Crew.


----------



## benlolson (Sep 1, 2003)

I couldn''t agree more. We must''ve just missed each other! We chartered the 37 Lagoon "Cat N'' Around" for two weeks and paid the same price, almost expecting to have all kinds of problems, because everywhere else was SO much more. But everything went beatifully! 

From the moment we arrived to Conch Charters, they took care of us in every way they could. I loved the casual, yet intelligent attitudes from the owners and employees. There were a few things that went wrong on the trip, as usual, like a broken lazy jack line, a busted hatch, cut the dinghy painter, etc., but they only charged us for half the cost of the painter ($30) and waived the rest as usual wear and tear. 

I know that Sunsail and Moorings, and the rest, are all great companies, and I recommend them as well, but if you''d like to save some money and still have an incredible experience, go with Conch Charters. We never had one negative experience with them and will use them next time.

Ben, Chris, Jocylin, Jeny, Stewart, and Bronx will be back again next year hopefully. Thanks!


----------

